# Web Browsers/Chromium



## Buggzy... (Mar 10, 2018)

Have 11.1 on older 32 bit Laptop...  install went fine and system runs fine,
*But:*
Compiling and installing from ports most often ends in:  make error [?] .....  about 5 or more times...
a couple of things they haven't been fatal errors ... it actaully finished compiling.
But not chromium ....
5 hours of ____ compiling, downloading ....  yes sure let's upgrade to gcc6  (ie 2 hours)
Then Error,Error ... nothing but a lot of work files ... so...
I didn't realize that chromium had so many dependencies, nor that it would be such a huge
project, and seems to be somewhat error prone.  so my question:

I need a Web Browser with priorites for simplicity, security, NO data mining.
Butm not sure where to go to next:
Iridium ?
Opera ?

Thanks to anyone with advice!


----------



## k.jacker (Mar 10, 2018)

Hei,

if you build from ports and never change any defaults, I'd recommend using pkg.
You will save yourself a lot of time 

Simple browsers that I like (but there are more...)
Midori
Qupzilla
Otter-Browser


----------



## Buggzy... (Mar 10, 2018)

Yup, good advice I think going to 'pkg' and forgetting all the
compiling etc is the better way to go.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 11, 2018)

Buggzy... packages are just ports with default settings and already compiled for you. That is why, in most cases, packages are good to use. It's when you need to change default settings or can't wait for the package to update to the latest version that you should consider using ports.


----------



## ronaldlees (Mar 26, 2018)

I always have to add Netsurf to the list when I see a question like this.  I'm not a fanboy for any of the browsers, but some are less irksome than others.  Netsurf tends to have fewer dependencies because the system it was originally developed for didn't have shared objects.  Hence, it was static.  They've changed that a little bit for Linux, etc, and it uses shared objects on *nix platforms.  AFAIK, the Netsurf build for the system it was originally developed on (RiscOS)  is still static.

Don't complain about the Chromium compile time until you've done it on a Pi


----------



## Buggzy... (Mar 28, 2018)

Lol, that's hilarious ... thanks for the input.  I installed Midori but it has crashed
on me a couple of times.  But I was trying to run my own x11 so now i installed
gnome3 sooo...


----------



## topcat (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm a bit puzzled why the make fails; the build should find and install dependencies automatically! Very curious what errors you get, Buggzy...

However, it's true that generally `pkg` is the way to go.

Btw, www/chromium is a _huge_ build. One of the longest.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 30, 2018)

I installed midori a couple of weeks ago for some reason and had no issues running it.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 30, 2018)

Buggzy... said:


> Have 11.1 on older 32 bit Laptop...  install went fine and system runs fine,
> *But:*
> Compiling and installing from ports most often ends in:  make error [?] .....  about 5 or more times...
> a couple of things they haven't been fatal errors ... it actaully finished compiling.



I have a i386 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE box with an Intel Core Duo T2060 @1.6GHz, 2 GB RAM and use www/palemoon as my main browser with it.

I use ports exclusively and have never had a problem compiling ports on that box using ports-mgmt/portmaster or `# make install clean`. Yes, it takes forever and I could not believe how much faster my W520 was at it, but it is as dependable as any of my more powerful machines in all respects.


----------



## Buggzy... (Mar 31, 2018)

That's interesting that 'compile' works fine for u, very similar box.


----------



## Buggzy... (Mar 31, 2018)

topcat said:


> I'm a bit puzzled why the make fails; the build should find and install dependencies automatically! Very curious what errors you get, Buggzy...
> 
> However, it's true that generally `pkg` is the way to go.
> 
> Btw, www/chromium is a _huge_ build. One of the longest.



>>Reply
that's nice to know that chromium is one of the larger builds, that makes me
feel a little more confident and open to 'TRY AGAIN' but on something smaller!


----------

